

What's faster: Mongo, Ruby or Postgres? - helwr
http://groups.google.com/group/mongodb-user/browse_thread/thread/7ce7ddc2f608c2df

======
cheald
The question, as posed, is a little misleading - it seems to be comparing
apples to oranges to pears.

The question is in fact about the speed of doing fulltext search; given a
collection of documents in MongoDB, what's the fastest way to perform a
fulltext search on them?

My solution to this problem has been to use Xapian integrated with my Rails
project via MongoMapper and Xapit. It works quite well with the MongoMapper
record callbacks (indexes updated on save, etc), and provides very robust
search capabilities without too much effort at all.

------
astine
Steve Eley, several posts down, give ths best response to the question. An
excerpt from the post:

"Particularly when you're talking about using three _totally_ different
classes of technology -- you're comparing apples and oranges and bananas, and
asking which is fruitier."

~~~
Confusion
Unfortunately, the OP manages to thank Steve while completely ignoring his
points.

